# How do I add PHP code into my HTML web template?



## Liam

Just downloaded Cutenews and uploaded it onto my server, the installation was fine. Now I need to add the PHP code onto my site, my site was made using HTML and I can't add the PHP code onto HTML as it just shows the code. What do I do?!


----------



## Liam

..?


----------



## houssam_ballout

what do u mean, u cant add a php code 2 ur page, post ur HTML code and the php code to help  u with that?


----------



## Liam

I created a site http://habbostar.habbari.com it's coded in HTML I need to add the cutenews script into that which is PHP so what do I do?


----------



## apj101

a) ensure that you host allows php
b) Ensure the code withiin <?php>
c) read 
http://uk.php.net/tut.php


----------

